# Cleaning trailers after having a sick horse



## allisonsharkey (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi! So unfortunately, we recently had to take my horse the hospital after he started colicing really badly (unfortunately his large intestine was twisted and he had to be put down). The walls of the trailer are now covered in his hair, sweat, and blood. We are going to pick up my new horse on Saturday, so I obviously need to wash the trailer. Does anyone have any advice on getting it done? Will just water and scrubbing get the job done, or is soap necessary for Fling (the new guy) to not be able to sense that there was a sick horse? 
Thanks!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

First, I'm sorry for your loss. 

Second, I wouldn't worry too much about another horse "sensing" an sick horse. The only thing that would really make me worry about that was if the horse had an actual bacterial or viral infection. And in that case there is an actual cleaner out there to combat it. I can't remember what it's called. Most vets use it on their boots and clothes when going from barn to barn. I'm sure you could call your vet and ask them what it's called. For your case, I think you would be fine with spraying it down with some diluted bleach or a lysol solution and rinsing it down.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

sorry for your lose-- washing the trailer with dawn will get the blood out and hair out .The new horse will not worried about the other horse on the trailer


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.....

For your trailer some Dawn and 2 capfuls of bleach added in the water will kill any bacteria/germs left behind.
Make sure if you have mats they are removed, scrubbed, rinsed extremely well and left to air dry!
Do the walls and the floor, scrubbing and rinse well and allow to completely air dry....

A product called OdoBan is used in many kennels/vet offices to kill offensive smells, odors and to eliminate bacteria/germs.
It is not hard to breathe while working with it either....do use gloves though with any cleaning products.
_{note of caution that some with cats experienced reproductive issues when prolonged exposure happens. Vets offices use product safely everyday but animals are not living in the stuff constantly}

_If you have lingering odors, use white vinegar as it nuetralizes near any odor or Febreeze but these _don't_ kill germs just cover them up....

Best of luck with your new horse....

_jmo.._


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Unless the horse had a potentially contagious condition I wouldn't worry about NEEDING to scrub the trailer raw. Your new horse won't be able to sense that there was a sick horse, especially if you do a basic cleaning of the trailer. 

Still, it's always a good idea to keep the trailer clean between uses, especially if you're moving on to a new horse. If you don't do thorough cleans regularly it's probably about time to get a fresh start. I would simply start by hosing inside and out from top to bottom to remove any dirt, manure, hair, sweat, and blood from regular use and your horse's recent illness. You may need some soap and scrubbing (I'm not sure if there's an appropriate soap to use for trailers, so look into that) for particularly soiled spots, but otherwise you'll probably be fine with a hose on high power. There are cleaners out there designed to kill bacteria and viruses on large surfaces, so if you're concerned about contamination it may be worth buying some and spraying down the inside of your trailer with it. 

I'm sorry about the loss of your horse, and happy about the new page in your life with your new horse. Having just lost my boy I know it can be difficult.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A good hosing will likely suffice. Lift the mats to allow the floor to dry. If you have to put them on a damp floor to haul, be sure to remove them right after. Mine were always left hanging over the divider to allow the breezes thro. Mats trap moisture in the wood which leads to rusting where it contacts the frame. When was the last time the frame got a good going over using a flashlight?


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Virkon is inexpensive and is the de facto standard in trailer disinfection. It's not a physical cleaner per say (good old soap and water with elbow grease does that part) but you spray the trailer down afterwards and it does the disinfection side of things.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. :-(

Agree with the others - remove the mats, hose them and trailer down (I'd use a pressure washer or take it to a DIY car wash where you can use their pressure washers) and then spray with disinfectant.


----------

